
Wireless carriers reportedly surprised by Apple's iMessage feature - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/06/wireless_carriers_reportedly_surprised_by_apples_imessage_feature.html
======
yhlasx
Now this is the BIG HIT !!! Americans send more messages than overall facebook
& twitter status updates daily !!!

So who said apple cannot go social ? Android, do something !

